# I really need to find that halloween song please help!!!!!!!!



## WEHH (Jul 27, 2010)

Can you find me what is the name of that Orgue Melodie playing in the background .. i'm not talking about The Lost Boys - Cry little sister but i'm talking about that halloween orgue sample playing.. I've been searching that sample for a while now can someone help me plz!

Here is the song i'm talking about!

The Lost Boys - Lil Wayne feat Notorious B.I.G

YouTube- Notorious B.I.G. ft. Lil Wayne - Lost Boys (HQ) WITH LYRICS

Thanks a lot for your help and MEGA PROPZ if you find that!!!!


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

I like some rap but most of todays so called rap is CRAP...I'm an old fogey that was around when rap was born so forgive me. 

Anyway, I listend to the Lil Wayne thing and if I'm not mistaken its Organ Toccata by Johann Sebastian Bach played on a cathedral organ. Its damn near unrecognizable because like in most rap songs the samble is cut to sh*t to keep up with the beat and so the artist won't have to pay royalties 

Here's a Youtube link of the original being played tha way it was intended!...Sorry old fogey moment http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTVraVgzC9U
. Hope this helps. Let me know if this is what you were looking for. If its not I'll plug in my extra brain and try again.

Marc V.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

That was going to be my guess. It's the iconic organ piece you hear in tons of movies.

Although all I know about classical music I learned from Bugs Bunny!


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

Did you want the whole song or just the sample in the background? I have the whole song if you want to PM me.


----------



## WEHH (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey guys thanks alot for your research unfortunatly i already know that song from J.S Bach and that's not the one i was looking for.. if you listen carefully again you'll see the notes or note the same as in Organ Toccata but it look similar thought.

Raven; It's okay i agree with you for hip hop thing lol

Zachary; Are you talking about the whole song with the lyrics and all because i already have it .. 

I want that halloween melodie song playing in the background but i'm pretty sure it's not Organ Toccata let's plug our extra brain i've been searching it for too long lol.

Hey thanks again for your time i really appreciate it!!


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

Cry Little Sister has organs in it and I think it's sampled from there with the rest of the Lost Boys elements. The organs sound identical to me. Even the flourish is in the cry little sister organ section. 

Check out around 2:41 in cry little sister at this link: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o375ke8Csio

John


----------



## WEHH (Jul 27, 2010)

Oohh **** that's it your right man!!! I didn't listen that long before but you damn right its what i was looking for thanks alot guys yyeeeeeeeaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------

